# hunting PA coyotes



## tonerboner (Feb 26, 2005)

any tips,hints or suggestions on how to hunt PA coyotes would be deeply appriciated.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't think your going to get a whole lot of response due to the fact that most of the guys on NODAK outdoors are from NORTH DAKOTA but most of the stuff you hear on the board should pertain to PA also just the cover is a little more dense.


----------



## gbcps12 (Mar 8, 2005)

What part of Pa. do you live and hunt in. I am from Bethlehem. I have been hunting for thirty four years mostly in easters Pa. and have never seen a coyote. I know thay are out there because I have seen their tracks in Elk county. I know they were coyote tracks because the locals always say they are.


----------

